# insurance providers



## Sarah Glazer (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello! My name is Sarah Glazer and I work for a small start up company that is developing an app that works to make driving safer. I am trying to find out information about rideshare insurance, and was wondering if any of you guys would be willing to help me out!
I have a few quick questions...
1. Who is your insurance provider?
2. How much was your car insurance before you became a rideshare driver?
3. How much is your car insurance now that you are a rideshare driver?
4. If you have been in any accidents since becoming a rideshare driver, how much has your insurance gone up?
Your help is much appreciated!! Thank you!
Sarah


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Sarah Glazer said:


> Hello! My name is Sarah Glazer and I work for a small start up company that is developing an app that works to make driving safer. I am trying to find out information about rideshare insurance, and was wondering if any of you guys would be willing to help me out!
> I have a few quick questions...
> 1. Who is your insurance provider?
> 2. How much was your car insurance before you became a rideshare driver?
> ...


1. Liberty Mutual. James River if the app is on.
2. $85 a month
3. $85 a month
4. I have been in 6 accidents in the last year. All of them I was rear ended. None of them I was at fault. Only 2 of them I actually got the car fixed. The other ones were minor and I just let them be. My insurance did not go up. It remains the same

Edit: my personal insurance is 250k/$500k liability with full coverage. I have 3 cars but the one I uber with is the one I quoted the insurance cost. I do get multiple car discount for having more than one car.


----------



## Sarah Glazer (Jun 23, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> 1. Liberty Mutual. James River if the app is on.
> 2. $85 a month
> 3. $85 a month
> 4. I have been in 6 accidents in the last year. All of them I was rear ended. None of them I was at fault. Only 2 of them I actually got the car fixed. The other ones were minor and I just let them be. My insurance did not go up. It remains the same


thank you so much!


----------

